# Stock Silvia K's exhaust



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Here is why it should be upgraded. The other exhaust shown is a 3" japanese one.



















Added another of my mate being an idiot


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red Red X's Red X's X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red Red X's Red X's X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red Red X's Red X's X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red Red X's Red X's X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red Red X's Red X's X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red Red X's Red X's X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red Red X's Red X's X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red Red X's Red X's X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red Red X's Red X's X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red X's Red Red X's Red X's X's Red X's Red X's


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whats the stock 2"?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I can see the images fine... they are on another forum so maybe there are permissions issues.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i see em fine too....


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

yea i cant see um


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

can't see


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how come i can see them then? =/ seriously i see them... first pic is a comparison of the two exhaust pipings which shows one is huge compared to the one of the left

2nd pic they are both laid out side by side the smaler one is duel exhaust and the larger one is a single. see i'm not lying to u


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


>


BAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH omfg.. hilarious :thumbup

still can't see..


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

suckers, i see fine.

his arm goin inside the exhaust. fisting it. and on the other one, he's fingering both holes.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

i can see them fine. the first pic is of the 2 exhaust put next to each other and the otherone has a guy putting his arm in the exhaust canister and then he has his fingers on the stock one lol. and that a big difference on the aftermarket compared to the stock


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i see em perfectly, and Damn...wat a difference....the Silvia K...thats the Turbo one right? K, Q, J...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I can see them now! and yeah.. that stocker is super small. 3" OWNS


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> i see em perfectly, and Damn...wat a difference....the Silvia K...thats the Turbo one right? K, Q, J...


J Q and K all use the same size exhaust on the s13;s and s14's

see how thin the pipes get around the press bends on the stocker? mandrels are king.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Is he going to cut off any of that exhaust tip? I would think someone would trip on something that long sticking out from the car


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

now some of the newbs will understand why a stock siliva might only put 150hp to the wheels


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

the japanese made a powerful engine with shitty shit all around, which gives it crappy amount of horses. it's up to YOU to reach the engine's full potential.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Indeed It Is!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol ur friend is funny


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> Is he going to cut off any of that exhaust tip? I would think someone would trip on something that long sticking out from the car


After its on it only sticks out 5cm or so, I suggested he cut it on an angle N1 style. He put an s14 front pipe on which is a few cm's shorter than the stock s13 one so it drags the muffler back a bit.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i see the pics fine as well....and yea that exhaust looks way bigger jeez...anything stock probably sucks on most cars


----------

